# Share your travel story - Travel writers



## FAT (Mar 20, 2010)

Howdy,

I have posted this position elsewhere but it was removed as it was deemed as advertising.

I am offering travellers a chance to submit their travel story for an Australian travel magazine.

For further information please contact (02) 8004 0587 and leave your email address, as for some reason I am not allowed to post email address or website for further information. 

**** This is not an advertisement. 
***** This is a position available.

Cheers, Kathy


----------



## I_Love_australia (Apr 16, 2010)

Hiya Cathy

I am not in Australia currently but I visited Melbourne and Sydney as part of my job and had great experience. I jotted my experiences as Travelblog.

Can I submit my experience? If yes, how can i do that.

PS : I am not a writer but i am just interested in sharing my happy experiences with Sydney.

Thanks



FAT said:


> Howdy,
> 
> I have posted this position elsewhere but it was removed as it was deemed as advertising.
> 
> ...


----------



## FAT (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'd love to share your story with travellers. We're just about to close the book for print, but I think we can squeeze you in.

Please email kathyattravelwithafatdotcom (obviously with the @ and . symbols)


----------



## annieshark (Sep 24, 2010)

This sounded exciting - are there any more opportunities available?


----------



## Ashley Wilis (Oct 29, 2010)

hi, 
well I have traveled to San Francisco, but It wasn't a Good experience, Place was awesome, but because of different English accent, people while shopping look so weirdly at us. But we din't bother that, the only thing that bother us, that, we hired a guide there, and he is really very low energy guy, and he fall sick in the early morning almost each day...


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello. I am very interested in this position as I have travelled to melbourne and took photos of the landscapes there. I am a english literature student and was enquiring if this position is still available. if it is please be sure to contact me at lucynora69atyahoodotcom looking forward to talking with you. take care


----------

